# The Face of the Earth



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)

Neil Young - Falling Off The Face Of The Earth


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)

Willie Nelson / Darkness On The Face Of The Earth


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2018)

I've been enjoying "One Strange Rock" on TV.  You get a lot of views of earth from space.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)

Most if not all views of the earth from space are computer generated by NASA.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 13, 2018)

*
Remember the big deal over the Mars face???

*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)

65 million years ago, the dinosaurs disappeared from the face of the earth. The Unemployed Philosopher's Club offers the Disappearing Dinosaur mug.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)

What if humans disappeared from the face of the earth?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 16, 2018)

_Peas, on Earth!_


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 18, 2018)

Face of the Earth


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2018)

Delaware Water Gap Indian Head



I vaguely remember going through here with a bunch of relatives when I was a child- going to Pennsy from somewhere, not CT, maybe NJ?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 18, 2018)

Ebihens, France,  Apache Head


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)

Willie Nelson& Merle Haggard- back to earth


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)

Coffee FIlter Stained Glass Earth


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 21, 2018)

HAPPY EARTH DAY




Psalm 19 from The message Bible:

1 God's glory is on tour in the skies, God-craft on exhibit across the horizon.
2 Madame Day holds classes every morning, Professor Night lectures each evening.
3 Their words aren't heard, their voices aren't recorded,
4 But their silence fills the earth: unspoken truth is spoken everywhere. God makes a huge dome for the sun - a superdome!
5 The morning sun's a new husband leaping from his honeymoon bed, The daybreaking sun an athlete racing to the tape.
6 That's how God's Word vaults across the skies from sunrise to sunset, Melting ice, scorching deserts, warming hearts to faith.
7 The revelation of God is whole and pulls our lives together. The signposts of God are clear and point out the right road.
8 The life-maps of God are right, showing the way to joy. The directions of God are plain and easy on the eyes.
9 God's reputation is twenty-four-carat gold, with a lifetime guarantee. The decisions of God are accurate down to the nth degree.
10 God's Word is better than a diamond, better than a diamond set between emeralds. You'll like it better than strawberries in spring, better than red, ripe strawberries.
11 There's more: God's Word warns us of danger and directs us to hidden treasure.
12 Otherwise how will we find our way? Or know when we play the fool?
13 Clean the slate, God, so we can start the day fresh! Keep me from stupid sins, from thinking I can take over your work; Then I can start this day sun-washed, scrubbed clean of the grime of sin.
14 These are the words in my mouth; these are what I chew on and pray. Accept them when I place them on the morning altar, O God, my Altar-Rock, God, Priest-of-My-Altar.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 22, 2018)

Holy Cow....it's EARTH DAY!


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2018)

While reading an ebook, I came across this:

"The earth was not something given to us by our parents,but rather lent to us by our children".


----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2018)

The real face of the Earth by Russian Satellite ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2018)

Falling Off the Face of the Earth - Neil Young


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Jul 24, 2018)

No more face of the earth.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2020)




----------

